# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  'Ooglidcorrectie goedkoper in België' - Spits

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*&#39;Ooglidcorrectie goedkoper in België&#39;*
*Spits -** 36 minuten geleden*
DEN HAAG (ANP) - Wie een ooglidcorrectie wil ondergaan, is bij een Belgische privékliniek een stuk goedkoper uit dan in Nederland. Dat concludeert de Consumentenbond in een maandag gepubliceerd onderzoek. *...* 


Lees verder...

----------

